# Bulking and cutting diets, let’s see them!



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Currently put myself on a different approach to my diet but I'm intreaged to know everyone's off season and on season diets.

mine needs more work to be perfect, but I am doing well on it so far, it will be changed soon

heres mine currently

6am wake up.

7.30am - 2 scoops bsn syntha-6 + 50grams oats.

9.30am - 75grms rice + 150grms chicken

11.30am - Bsn true mass

1.30pm - 75grms rice + 150grms chicken

3.30pm - Bsn true mass

5pm - (Gym)

7.30pm - 75grms rice + 150grms chicken

9.30pm - bsn true mass

10-10.30pm bed.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

What is the different approach in here?

I mean, without mentioning about calories and macros, how to see your mentioned above food as a different approach?


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Jordan08 said:


> What is the different approach in here?
> 
> I mean, without mentioning about calories and macros, how to see your mentioned above food as a different approach?


 I was eating more whole foods before but was bloated and to full, this approach currently added more shakes which is better at the moment


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Beasted said:


> I was eating more whole foods before but was bloated and to full, this approach currently added more shakes which is better at the moment


 Ok.

Mine way is reduce portions rather than switching from whole food to shakes. Whole foods keep me full for a longer time instead of shakes. I prefer shakes while gaining instead of cut because for me it's easier to drink calories rather than eating it. Though, the preference is still whole food.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Jordan08 said:


> Ok.
> 
> Mine way is reduce portions rather than switching from whole food to shakes. Whole foods keep me full for a longer time instead of shakes. I prefer shakes while gaining instead of cut because for me it's easier to drink calories rather than eating it. Though, the preference is still whole food.


 At the moment my goal is to lean mass gain mate, when I go into a cutting phase I will change to more whole foods at lesser portions and reduce the shakes.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Your diet looks grim!

Cutting - eat in a deficit.

Bulking - eat in a surplus.

Food - anything you want, just track it.

In both instances hit your daily protein intake.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

To give you an idea of something very different, today I'll be eating the following, during a gaining phases ('bulking' with minimal fat gain):

7:00 Coffee plus EAAs (pre-training)

9:00 Porridge made with oats, whey, banana, peanut butter, cocoa, dextrose and ground flax (linseed)

13:00 Cous cous with chicken and sweetcorn (plus olive oil and seasoning); an apple and a piece of chocolate, blueberry and hazelnut brownie (home made)

17:00 EAAs

19:00 Breaded plaice fillet with potatoes and baked beans, followed by a kiwi

22:30 Whey and casein


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

@Beasted my two main thoughts on your diet in your first post are:

1) It is unhealthy due to the complete lack of vegetables and fruit and by being very low fibre. (I'd almost certainly end up constipated if I tried to eat what you suggested actually.)

2) Relying on mass gaining drinks as much as you are will be very expensive, as well as rapidly boring I'd have thought. They also don't give you the flexibility to independently vary carb and fat intake without adding associated protein.

Have you planned your diet with a specific daily calorie and protein totals in mind?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Boring as s**t! Shakes don't make a good replacement for proper meals, try eating nice tasty food and enjoying what your eating

for today

4 slices warburtons seeded batch, olive spread and a tin of beans

shake 550ml milk 60g whey split through the day, save 200ml for post training, a banana

aldi slim free chowmein (has all manner of veg in it) and a tin of rice pudding with jam

dextrose 50g and 20g peptopro in cherries and berries squash intra workout

a bag of skittles and 200ml of shake for post workout

225g chicken with fajita spices, 225g mash potato, small tin of sweet corn and a 35g pink and white nougat bar

thats 3500 calories, when I push it up I have curries from Morrison's for two 1000-1200 calories for dinner and easy to eat as I love em!


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Photo attached is the diet I was on and will go back to with slight tweaks

Im actually quite liking what I'm dieting with now, my diets always been boring and bland. Yet it's always worked pretty well.

The shakes are expensive but I've always found bodybuilding to be expensive anyway

Definitely take on board some of the suggestions though!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Try using Myfitnesspal if you haven't already. It will make things easier than a spreadsheet long term, especially in terms of making it easy to vary what you eat from one day to the next.

It's a little hard to read your data but I suspect you're having way too much protein and not enough fat. Edit: realised I missed the UDOs so fat OK, if expensive.

Are you natural or assisted and what do you weigh?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Unless your 400lb you don't need 435g of protein for starters even on gear 1-1.2g per lb is plenty, so 200lb have 200-240g tops that's why your diet is so expensive


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

For 4800 calories I'd go for 55/20/25 carbs/protein/fats and I'm 200lb

thats 660g carbs, 240g protein, 133g fats

or maybe 50/25/25 carbs/protein/fats

which is 600/300/133 just because sometimes it's easy to get higher protein with carb sources being at 600 anyway


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> Try using Myfitnesspal if you haven't already. It will make things easier than a spreadsheet long term, especially in terms of making it easy to vary what you eat from one day to the next.
> 
> It's a little hard to read your data but I suspect you're having way too much protein and not enough fat. Edit: realised I missed the UDOs so fat OK, if expensive.
> 
> Are you natural or assisted and what do you weigh?


 Will give the app a go mate. Thanks

Assisted, about to go on a bulk, with test, deca and Anavar, slin and hgh next. Currently weigh 220lbs 12% according to callipers


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

superdrol said:


> For 4800 calories I'd go for 55/20/25 carbs/protein/fats and I'm 200lb
> 
> thats 660g carbs, 240g protein, 133g fats
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate, going to have a sit down later after training and put it right, with 600/300/133 pal.

still want to be around 4K cals, as I'm 220lbs but want to lean gain a lot more yet.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Beasted said:


> Thanks mate, going to have a sit down later after training and put it right, with 600/300/133 pal.
> 
> still want to be around 4K cals, as I'm 220lbs but want to lean gain a lot more yet.


 That's 4800 right there but you'll benefit from the extra carbs


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Every day is different for me. I mostly have potatoes, rice, oats, meat, eggs sometimes fish upto 4000 to 4600 calories I would estimate


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

im boring also , eat the exact same things, why, because it's cheap. convenient and time saving

















View attachment diet plan of april.xlsx


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Beasted said:


> Currently put myself on a different approach to my diet but I'm intreaged to know everyone's off season and on season diets.
> 
> mine needs more work to be perfect, but I am doing well on it so far.
> 
> ...


 Where's the essential and delicious fruit and veg??


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

gamingcrook said:


> im boring also , eat the exact same things, why, because it's cheap. convenient and time saving.


 As I posted above, using Myfitnesspal will make it much quicker and easier to vary your diet than using your spreadsheet.

For me one major upside of this hobby is that I get to enjoy eating more food that I enjoy. It always seems somewhat depressing when I see people eating willfully bland diets, although I understand some are happier this way.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

im guna look like a troll here but i actually like my diet, ive been eating this way for months


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

gamingcrook said:


> im guna look like a troll here but i actually like my diet, ive been eating this way for months


 The best diet is the one you can stick to!

I cut on between 2000 to 2200. Same foods most days, 3 meals no snacks except Sunday when I take a day off. 1.5 to 2lbs a week weight loss week on week. Track cals and macros on MyFitnessPal and get a good balance.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

totally agree, I can't say that ive experienced much in other ways of eating but i Kind of laid this out and stuck to it since, as bland as it might be the results are what keep me at it,


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

gamingcrook said:


> im guna look like a troll here but i actually like my diet, ive been eating this way for months


 You're far from alone.

I on the other hand enjoyed a butterscotch, raisin and pecan muffin as part of my lunch  .


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sasnak said:


> The best diet is the one you can stick to!
> 
> I cut on between 2000 to 2200. Same foods most days, 3 meals no snacks except Sunday when I take a day off. 1.5 to 2lbs a week weight loss week on week. Track cals and macros on MyFitnessPal and get a good balance.


 I'm much more with sticking to restricted diets when cutting (as it reduces the chances of a little treat leading to overeating to many), but when bulking I find it harder to justify.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm much more with sticking to restricted diets when cutting (as it reduces the chances of a little treat leading to overeating to many), but when bulking I find it harder to justify.


 Yes I guess so. I think that I avoid blandness by dint of the fact that in excess of 50 percent of what I eat is spicy Indian food, all home made unless we go out, I'm not Indian though.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm much more with sticking to restricted diets when cutting (as it reduces the chances of a little treat leading to overeating to many), but when bulking I find it harder to justify.


 well even in bulk it can be restricted because one might not want to gain to much bad weight to fast,


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

gamingcrook said:


> well even in bulk it can be restricted because one might not want to gain to much bad weight to fast,


 True - I just think of people being less likely to binge when they aren't starving but I can see how it could still be an issue I guess. I'm fortunate that this doesn't tend to be an issue for me.


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

why the fk are you drinking so many shakes?? do you not like to eat?

also buying any mass gainer is a waste of money when you can make your own which is way healthier and cheaper, bodybuilding does not have to be expensive you can easily bulk on £50 a week


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

orangeandpears said:


> why the fk are you drinking so many shakes?? do you not like to eat?
> 
> also buying any mass gainer is a waste of money when you can make your own which is way healthier and cheaper, bodybuilding does not have to be expensive you can easily bulk on £50 a week


 It's only 4 shakes mate, not like all 7-8 meals are shakes.

And yes I do like to eat like anyone else, I just find supplementing a few helps get it all in, otherwise I'm like a bloated full balloon that can't finish his meals.

also I've never been able to bulk 4500cals a day, 6 days a week for £50.... no matter what way you look at bodybuilding it is expensive when you do it properly and everything needed is added up.


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

Beasted said:


> It's only 4 shakes mate, not like all 7-8 meals are shakes.
> 
> And yes I do like to eat like anyone else, I just find supplementing a few helps get it all in, otherwise I'm like a bloated full balloon that can't finish his meals.
> 
> also I've never been able to bulk 4500cals a day, 6 days a week for £50.... no matter what way you look at bodybuilding it is expensive when you do it properly and everything needed is added up.


 50% of ur diet isn't needed lol it's overpriced weight gainer, I can make a 1.5k shake for like less than £2 with far better macros. not really you have to eat to survive anyway and you don't need any supplements to have a good physique, it does not have to be exspensive at all you are just buying pointless s**t that isn't needed, plenty of people bulk on a budget EASILY.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Beasted said:


> It's only 4 shakes mate, not like all 7-8 meals are shakes.
> 
> And yes I do like to eat like anyone else, I just find supplementing a few helps get it all in, otherwise I'm like a bloated full balloon that can't finish his meals.
> 
> also I've never been able to bulk 4500cals a day, 6 days a week for £50.... no matter what way you look at bodybuilding it is expensive when you do it properly and everything needed is added up.


 I can do 4500 on less than 50 quid a week easily, with two scoops of whey a day


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

When I add up everything bodybuilding incurrs in a week, supplements, food, and all costs involved to do it, it's more for me than £50 a week.

The first diet routine I put up is ticking me over, it will be changed back to the more calculated one in the picture with a few tweaks end of this month, when cycle begins.

Also not everyone is on a tight budget and even if they aren't on a budget, it's expensive when you total up costs over a week/month/year


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Beasted said:


> When I add up everything bodybuilding incurrs in a week, supplements, food, and all costs involved to do it, it's more for me than £50 a week.


 Real food is a cheaper source of carbs and fat than your weight gain shakes, and whey protein can be bought more cheaply from the likes of Bulk Powders (especially unflavoured).

The advantage of weight gain shakes is convenience.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Bulking I eat porridge or eggs for breakfast, then for lunch and dinner I have either: curry (homemade), pasta and vegetable sauce (homemade), burgers (homemade) various other similar homemade meals, fish pie (from morrisons), fish and chips, dominos pizza, mcdonalds. snacks throughout the day and a protein shake before bed

Cutting the same but smaller portions, less of the junk food, no snacks and no shake


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> Real food is a cheaper source of carbs and fat than your weight gain shakes, and whey protein can be bought more cheaply from the likes of Bulk Powders (especially unflavoured).
> 
> The advantage of weight gain shakes is convenience.


 The shakes are definitely convenient.

im just unsure how to stomach more whole food to the photoed diet plan I put up.

I think without the shakes on that that particular diet I would struggle even more than usual


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Beasted said:


> The shakes are definitely convenient.
> 
> im just unsure how to stomach more whole food to the photoed diet plan I put up.
> 
> I think without the shakes on that that particular diet I would struggle even more than usual


 you can still have the shakes, just make your own i used to make a shake that was like 1k calories very cheap, and very easy to chuck in blender, I heard these mass gainers have lots of sugar n s**t in them, idk if its the case for this particular one,

what are your current calories/macros with that diet,

is that rice weighed cooked or uncooked.,


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

Beasted said:


> The shakes are definitely convenient.
> 
> im just unsure how to stomach more whole food to the photoed diet plan I put up.
> 
> I think without the shakes on that that particular diet I would struggle even more than usual


 You need to try different foods, your body clearly does not like certain foods. Have you tried faster digesting carbs stan efferding preaches white rice and chicken stock with dextrose sprinkled on top with a meat of your choice mashed in, i would be extremely surprised if you bloated eating that fast digesting food, eggs and whey are great for your protein sources if you are getting too full and very cheap.

other then trying different foods just make your own shakes with whey peanut butter double whipped cream oats etc


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

gamingcrook said:


> you can still have the shakes, just make your own i used to make a shake that was like 1k calories very cheap, and very easy to chuck in blender, I heard these mass gainers have lots of sugar n s**t in them, idk if its the case for this particular one,
> 
> what are your current calories/macros with that diet,
> 
> is that rice weighed cooked or uncooked.,


 It's currently just over 3k cals a day with the first routine.

Rice weight is always cooked as I use microwaveable rice as it's easier, don't get much time in the kitchen after work and training.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Beasted said:


> It's currently just over 3k cals a day with the first routine.
> 
> Rice weight is always cooked as I use microwaveable rice as it's easier, don't get much time in the kitchen after work and training.


 3k with all them mass gainers?

you can bulk cook rice while your cooking your chicken and pick from it, i tend to cook 400g rice raw which lasts me 2 days, meal prep is easy i dunno how much time u need ? i get up in the morning and boil my eggs, and while there in(10mins) i microwave my porridge so i can later just warm it up at work, and then i weigh out some rice and chicken for my dinner,


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

gamingcrook said:


> 3k with all them mass gainers?
> 
> you can bulk cook rice while your cooking your chicken and pick from it, i tend to cook 400g rice raw which lasts me 2 days, meal prep is easy i dunno how much time u need ? i get up in the morning and boil my eggs, and while there in(10mins) i microwave my porridge so i can later just warm it up at work, and then i weigh out some rice and chicken for my dinner,


 Yea just over 3k mate, not much really, it was just an experiment really and it's a lot easier than my photoed diet plan but I'll be going back to my normal plan soon with tweaks.

unfortinately also I work from 6am to 5pm then to the gym, home 7.30ish, walk the dog etc pre-make any foods again. So cooking in the mornings and stuff is a no go, all my food has to be pre-made


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

get up earlier, my cooking total time for the week is like under 3 hours xD


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

This is another one typed up I could do, replace cottage cheese with quark though.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Beasted said:


> This is another one typed up I could do, replace cottage cheese with quark though.
> 
> View attachment 153777


 First up I'll say I do see there being more of a place for some weight gain shakes as calorie intake gets higher. (I've never consistently eaten over 3500 kcal myself.)

The suggested diet above to me still doesn't look very enjoyable.

How about having the eggs fried on buttered toast, as I don't really understand how oats and eggs go together?

How about having the tuna with pasta, olive oil, and tomatoes rather than with dry bread? Or have the chicken in a curry sauce with rice?

Why not stick the burger in a bun, with some relish and possibly cheese, and have it with some oven chips? You could have a salad with it too.

Just giving you ideas how your diet could be more normal, and I'd suggest much more palatable.

On a purely functional basis I would not have cottage cheese pre-workout. The casein protein it contains is very slowly digested (over 8 hours IIRC) and it will basically just be sitting in your stomach throughout your workout.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> To give you an idea of something very different, today I'll be eating the following, during a gaining phases ('bulking' with minimal fat gain):
> 
> 7:00 Coffee plus EAAs (pre-training)
> 
> ...


 Whats EAAs?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jack of blades said:


> Whats EAAs?


 Essential Amino Acids. 10g of the Go Nutrition flavoured ones to be more specific. I take them when I do due to their fast absorption.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> To give you an idea of something very different, today I'll be eating the following, during a gaining phases ('bulking' with minimal fat gain):
> 
> 7:00 Coffee plus EAAs (pre-training)
> 
> ...


 That brownie sounds epic mate


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

arbffgadm100 said:


> That brownie sounds epic mate


 Just a combination I experimented with. To be honest I wasn't overly convinced by the blueberries and probably wouldn't add them again.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Just a combination I experimented with. To be honest I wasn't overly convinced by the blueberries and probably wouldn't add them again.


 Try sultanas (not raisins!)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

superdrol said:


> Try sultanas (not raisins!)


 Raisins I leave to simmer in a little water for 5-10 minutes before putting in cakes now, which makes them nice and juicy  .


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Raisins I leave to simmer in a little water for 5-10 minutes before putting in cakes now, which makes them nice and juicy  .


 That's why I said sultanas, I find them nice and soft already (unless one is the other but soaked?) :confused1:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

superdrol said:


> That's why I said sultanas, I find them nice and soft already (unless one is the other but soaked?) :confused1:


 Sultanas would benefit from the water method too I think - I was surprised how big an effect it can have so try it some time. Even to just then eat the fruit on its own  .

I've made brownies with various dried fruit that hasn't been pre-cooked in the past and liked it more than the blueberries actually.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Maybe I have my sultanas in hot porridge so that maybe softens them a bit, but sultanas are way more juicy than raisins anyway


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

superdrol said:


> Maybe I have my sultanas in hot porridge so that maybe softens them a bit, but sultanas are way more juicy than raisins anyway


 I agree sultanas are generally more juicy to start with, although I find they have a bit less flavour than raisins. I also think you're right that sultanas will absorb some water from porridge, especially if put in at the start of the cooking process (which I'd do).

I wasn't meaning to sound like I was disagreeing with your suggestion BTW. I just made my raisin comment as you mentioned them, as I was surprised how much of s difference could be made.

Thinking about it the blueberries I used were frozen and fresh are always much better in cakes. There's a blueberry and lemon cake I make that is one of my favourites actually  .

Edit: bananas are my go to fruit for porridge - I have this most mornings.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> I agree sultanas are generally more juicy to start with, although I find they have a bit less flavour than raisins. I also think you're right that sultanas will absorb some water from porridge, especially if put in at the start of the cooking process (which I'd do).
> 
> I wasn't meaning to sound like I was disagreeing with your suggestion BTW. I just made my raisin comment as you mentioned them, as I was surprised how much of s difference could be made.
> 
> ...


 Water  I need as many calories as I can! Milk all the way baby!

might try banana, although it's only 1calorie per gram, sultanas are 3calories per gram, might try a banana and slightly less sultanas :thumbup1:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

superdrol said:


> Water  I need as many calories as I can! Milk all the way baby!
> 
> might try banana, although it's only 1calorie per gram, sultanas are 3calories per gram, might try a banana and slightly less sultanas :thumbup1:


 There's water in milk you know  .

Banana is less calorie dense but that's mostly due to the water content I think and so shouldn't be harder to digest. I add some dextrose to porridge mostly for taste but that's 4 kcal per g, as are oats pretty much, and peanut butter is a higher calorie density of course.

I generally add either cocoa or cinnamon too, both of which may have health benefits but also taste good  .


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Beasted said:


> heres mine currently
> 
> 6am wake up.
> 
> ...


 So just oats, rice, chicken and whey.......every day.

Good luck with sticking to this diet. Il estimate you'll stick with it for about tree fiddy :thumbup1:


----------

